
London's Iconic Red Buses to Run on Biofuel Made from Old Coffee - dpflan
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-20/london-s-iconic-red-buses-to-run-on-biofuel-made-from-old-coffee
======
iampoul
But ... Don't they drink Tea in London. :p

